# TFTP and CARP



## lucien (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi folks,

My server is configured to use a CARP address (failover) for TFTP service. Client requests are sent to the CARP address 10.0.0.4, but TFTP is returning the data with its network interface IP address 10.0.0.1 (sharing the same netmask as 10.0.0.4) making the transaction invalid. So far only Cisco routers are capable to accept data from different source IPs, but IP phones or servers canâ€™t accept such TFTP response. It is especially an issue for devices behind NAT.

From my point of view TFTP answers should use the same IP address as TFPT queries. Does a workaround exist?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2012)

Try binding the TFTP server to 10.0.0.4 instead of * (all addresses).


----------

